# Paint Color for Master Bathroom



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi all, we have this lovely (note sarcasm) splashed paint design on the walls in our master bathroom, and for the life of both me and my wife, can't choose a color to repaint. Normally we'd just paint the trim white, and do a gray for the walls, but ALL the fixtures are gray, so I think it would be too washed out. 

You can see in the attached photos some ideas we had for paint, but none really hit us, so I figured I'd go to the collective to see if you all had any better ideas!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You need a contrasting color, like Fire Engine Red, or Royal Purple, or Kelly Green, or anything besides those complimentary ones shown.


ED


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd just paint it white for ease of illumination until you settle on a color.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't be afraid to experiment with colors. In the grand scheme of things - paint is cheap, if you don't like the color it isn't that big of a deal to change it. Most paint stores have software that can take your pic and insert their color to give you an idea of how it will look. You can also find those programs online.


----------



## railroadjaden (Mar 20, 2020)

Get some cooling colors that will relax you during the bath, like brown or old rose or grey.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will take it to my wife and try to get her on board.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd go with something bright. It looks too dark to me.

Tough to offset those earth tones. I agree a light grey wouldn't go, but more browns are out of the question, too. Whatever it is, I'd do a very, very light tint. A faint green maybe?


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

Isn’t the basic premise of interior decorating to pick a color and repeat, repeat, repeat? 
I would either do a light gray to tie everything together, a white because it’s crisp or a really deep (almost black) blue.


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello Nick! I heard somewhere that painting your bathroom blue adds value to your house - that sounds like a great idea for your predicament. maybe a light blue will give your bathroom a little more light? I hope this helps! Can't wait to see the final results of your bathroom, by the way, I love your bathtub.


----------



## jenniferobert (Nov 8, 2019)

First, you paint it white to settle color.you can use it permanently 
if you are interested in multi-colors than 
you can use 
Taupe.
Soft Gray.
Bright White.
Charcoal.
but m like just one color for one wall


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Jyoungs, my kids love it, I still have yet to get into it, aside from cleaning it out!


----------



## jyoungs (Apr 8, 2020)

I totally see why! Whirlpool tubs are the most fun, especially when you're a kid. One thing to remember the most important first and foremost - clean it regularly! Lots of people forget and they get super gross slime in their pipes, make sure to get that done first, and hope you have tons of fun!!


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Have you thought about doing a contrast wall? 

Also, PPG has a room visualizer where you can upload a photo of the room and virtually try out different color schemes.


----------



## Curban (May 7, 2020)

Gotta go with a lighter shade of blue in a B room


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, with all that's going on we have yet to move on this, but some point in the (relatively) near future there will be progress! Stay safe everyone


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I let my wife pick the color. All I want is a reasonably clean room where I can shower and empty my bowels, color doesn’t matter. The smell will drive me out anyway.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

So, we finally settled on a color(well, I agreed to a color)! Peacock Tail, which in some light makes it looks almost forest green, and in other light it's a aqua/blue-green sort of mix. We will be replacing the chrome fixtures/towel racks with gold finish in the future, and all that leaves is the trim and baseboards, of which there isn't much.

Thanks again all for the suggestions!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks good!





> some light makes it looks almost forest green, and in other light it's a aqua/blue-green sort of mix



Lighting and/or surroundings can change how a color appears. I learned that about 50 yrs ago when I mixed up a bunch of leftover paint to paint my parents living and dining rm. It was a yellow but under some lighting it looked gold and at times it would have a green cast to it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Nickd83 said:


> We will be replacing the chrome fixtures/towel racks with gold finish in the future


Looks good, and to each their own, but since you needed help on color I'll offer this: all your fixtures and accessories are currently chrome/alum - faucets, towel bars, vanity pulls, shower door frame, bifold entry(!) door rail, tub jet escutcheons, etc . . . and that matches well with grey ceramic fixtures and dark blue paint. 

I have not come across anyone reverting back to 1990s brass or King Louie gold, everyone usually changes those out for satin nickel or timeless chrome.


----------



## CamNhungDinh (Jul 16, 2020)

I think you should use white or pastel color since they will help you chill during the bath


----------



## Madcam516 (Jul 15, 2020)

Judging by the date, I am guessing I'm a bit late to reply on this, but now I'm super curious what color you ended up going with and how it all turned out


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Madcam516 said:


> Judging by the date, I am guessing I'm a bit late to reply on this, but now I'm super curious what color you ended up going with and how it all turned out


see #17.


----------



## Madcam516 (Jul 15, 2020)

WELL DONE!!! That is a fantastic color


----------

